# Why didn't I get one of these sooner?!



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

Farley tends to pull on her lead, especially when she sees another dog or person. She can also be very hyper, jumping up and biting lead etc. I took her to dog training on Sunday and she was particularly excited. I noticed that one of the other dogs in our group had a head collar that went around his nose. I asked the trainer about it and she said that it stops them pulling and gave me one to try for the last part of the session. 

What can I say. When my husband took her for a walk later that evening he had to keep stopping to make sure she was still there! She now trots daintily beside us with her head held high and even managed to walk past someone today without wanting to jump up. I even took her for a walk with a friend and her dog and she was really good. Has to be the best £10.50 I have ever spent


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Head collars are great and work perfectly...some dogs don't like wearing them though, both mine try to get them off!! Which one did you get??


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd like to know too x

Baileys always been one for pulling, really hurts my hands and shoulders sometimes, id try anything at the minute x


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

My shoulders were starting to ache as well. I got the 'beaphar Gentle Leader for small dogs and puppies'. When we first put it on her she went mad trying to get it off but seems to be getting use to it now, still tries every now and then. She even sits whilst I put it on her.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Need something like that for Benson, where did you get it from, was it locally?


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have good days and bad with Millie on the lead... she is a bugger for biting the lead and jumping about, sometimes does spins in mid air..... now you have mentioned it... i think i will purchase one of these as I know they are worth every penny but i had forgotten so thanks for the thread x


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

I got my one from Barking MADD at Graveley which is where I go dog training. G&M Growers may sell them.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pets at home sell them....I personally found it a little fiddley...the pah one is easier to fit but not adjustable around the nose...


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

I started to use a harness for Alfie instead of his lead as he kept pulling. The harness which goes around his body has a self tightening mechanism if he pulls, otherwise it stays loose. He is so much better using this and he now knows to lift his legs when we put it on him!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What does it look like on? I've always been put off by it looking like some sort of muzzle type thing. Is it something that you have to use forever? Lola isn't bad all the time but when we are walking to her off lead place she gets overly excited and pulls like a maniac!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Janene that harness sounds good, what's it called?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

In my experience (and believe me I've tried more than my fair share...) harnesses reduce pulling but head collars pretty much stop it all together . The muzzled look is one of the things I don't like about using one though...


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

My German shepherd x bloodhound Steffi used a halti which is a head collar and the lead clips under the chin, so many people thought it was a muzzle but it made walking pleasant for both of us. Steffi was always eager to get to the field so she would have it on, on the way there but would walk lovely without it on the way back! Best invention ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm I don't know, don't like the idea of it being like a muzzle. Keep with the training I guess, she isn't terrible so will see how it goes over next few months.


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what its called I bought if from the groomers but they are readily available. Most of the time if Alfie is walking without pulling the harness stays slack and he can't tell he's wearing it. I don't like the muzzles which is why I went for a harness instead. The bits that fit under his belly and legs are lovely and padded as well.


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

We've got one of these for Archie and it's been an absolute god send! It's now a pleasure to take him on a walk. 

They're called a Halti Head Collar and are around £10. We got ours from a local pet shop but they're probably available in any pet shop.
To be honest, I wasn't too sure on the muzzled look but it is just a strip of fabric that goes over the nose, and with Archie being a cockapoo you can hardly see it because of his fur!

I would recommend this product to anyone who is having trouble with their dogs pulling especially now coming up to winter when there is ice on the ground! Best £10 we ever spent on him!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

To be fair it's not a muzzle! The dog can still freely open there mouth and doesn't restrict them in any way. It just seems to calm them! I only used it as a last resort after my trainer suggesting it as my old girl was incredibly stubborn  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I tried a gentle leader headcollar with Dudley, they had been recommended on here some time back - I really just wanted to train him and not use other methods but at nearly 8 months it seemed to be 2 steps forward....anyway Dudley hated the headcollar, he learned that if he rubbed his head on the ground enough he could undo the clip underneath (that held it over his nose) and could get it off his nose, so our walks were always very brisk while I tried to stop him doing it!! it did however (almost) stop him pulling so if you had a dog that wouldn't fight it I think it would be good - the good thing was I treated him so much when he walked near me without trying to rub his head that it did help generally with his heel training, I stopped using it after 2 or 3 weeks but now he realises what 'heel' actually means he can do it perfectly - but usually for short periods of time...so, on with the training. (oh and the 'muzzle thing' didn't bother me, as others said they don't really look like them and the hair hides it well).


----------



## Izzy27 (Aug 21, 2012)

I know what you mean about it looking like a muzzle but as Farley is black, and its only a thin strip, you can hardly see it. She does occasionally try and get it off her nose, without any success, but it is usually when we get home. It has made such a difference to our walks and my shoulders!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Izzy27 said:


> I know what you mean about it looking like a muzzle but as Farley is black, and its only a thin strip, you can hardly see it. She does occasionally try and get it off her nose, without any success, but it is usually when we get home. It has made such a difference to our walks and my shoulders!


Unless you have a white dog and a black head collar 

It's silly that it bothered me I guess it's was just the though of other people thinking I had an aggressive dog...which is funny in itself if you saw Betty...Ok so now I'm rambling...


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

We tried the tightening harness made no difference to Benson. bought a gentle leader yesterday (you were right G&M did have them) Benson had it on for first time this morning no noticeable difference but will keep trying!!!


----------

